# Micro Stories...



## Frequency

1. A Writer Born...

*I SAT TO WRITE A NOVEL; BUT AFTER WRITING THE FIRST SENTENCE NOT A SCOND ONE CAME TO ME; SO I DECIDED I WOULD RATHER BE A MICRO STORY TELLER...[THIS IS A SECRET; PLEASE DON'T TELL ANYBODY ;-)) ]*


----------



## Frequency

2.Another Use


*I STARTED COLLECTING BUS-TICKETS ONCE I DECIDED TO WRITE MICRO STORIES ONLY*


----------



## Frequency

3. LOT(of)US

*POOR LOTUS THOUGHT THAT SHE WAS THE ONLY LOVE OF SUN*


----------



## Frequency

4. Black-Tickets,Please  


*"WOULD YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET SOME BLACK TICKETS FOR THE ENTRY TO HEAVEN?"*


----------



## Frequency

5. Thankless

*THROUGH OUT THE MONTH I PRAYED FOR RAINS AND WHEN THE FIRST RAIN CAME I STARTED CURSING IT FOR MY INCONVENIENCES!!!*


----------



## Frequency

6.Too Small
*WHAT CAN I DO IF THE TITLE OF MY MICRO STORY IS LENGTHIER THAN THE STORY ITSELF? :-(*


----------



## Frequency

7. Holy Tears
*ALL MOTHERS ARE WEEPING THE TEARS OF GOD*


----------



## Frequency

8. Sorry; No Vacancy

*MY MIND IS FILLED WITH ANGER, HATRED , JEALOUSY AND THE LIKE SO THAT....SORRY GOD, NO VACANCY NOW ( I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF VACANCY ARISES LATER)*


----------



## Frequency

9. Practicals
*AS PER THE NEW GOVERNMENT EDUCATION POLICY, CHILDREN ARE EDUCATED ON SEX......A MONTH LATER AN EIGHTTH STANDARD STUDENT BRUTALLY RAPED HIS CLASS TEACHER!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Frequency

10. Way To Punish

*He decided to contract aids to punish his deceitful lover*


----------



## Frequency

11. Thankless




*AS PER THEIR UNDERSTANDING, THE DOG STARTED BARKING, ONLY WHEN THE THEIF HAS COVERED SAFE DISTANCE!!!*


----------



## Frequency

12.The Return




*OUT OF SEVERE FRUSTRATION ABOUT THE THINGS GOING ON HER, EARTH DECIDED TO RETURN TO SUN*


----------



## Frequency

*13. The Genuine Artist*

*THROUGH THE CAR WINDOW GLASS THE GENTLEMAN WATCHED THE STREET ARTIST DRAWING PICTURES ON SOME PUBLIC WALL; THE NEXT DAY THE ARTIST VANISHED; TWO WEEKS LATER A PAINTING EXHIBITION OF THE GENTLE MAN WAS HELD IN THE CITY( THE ARTIST WAS THEN DRAWING PICTURES IN A REMOTE FARM HOUSE.....) *


----------



## Frequency

14. Follower Of Christ  

_*He Built four houses for his  four children on the four sides of his own house, just to follow what Jesus had ordained: "Love Thy Neighbour As Thyself"*_


----------



## Frequency

*15. True Love*

*I Love My Country, My Religion, My God, My Family, My, My My..... I Love Me only*


----------



## Frequency

16.Lost Sculpture

*Yesterday night I sculptured a beautiful woman out of darkness, believe me, which if you had seen,  won't take your eyes from; but,alas, light came in the morning and melted it away*


----------



## Frequency

17.Life...

*The fallen leaf decomposed itself and re-entered the mother tree and reborn*


----------



## Frequency

18.A genuine Claim?

*My shadow is claiming i am its shadow; what should i do?*


----------



## Frequency

19. God' Dream

*God has a Dream, which is this Universe; In His(?) Wakefulness He(?) Alone Is!!!*


----------



## Frequency

20. Second Part


*After urination i went to bed to see the second part of my dream*


----------



## Frequency

*21.Growing Wisdom*



*"I know everything"....

"I am a well learned person"....

"I think I know something"... 

"My knowledge is trivial"...

 "I know nothing"....

: This is the way in which Wisdom Grows *


----------



## Frequency

*22.Renunciation*


*I immediately want some money to renunciate...*.


----------



## Frequency

*23.Ideology*

*An Ideology you believe in and never put into practice is like a book that you own, but never studied*


----------



## Frequency

*24. Lotus-Like*


_*Like a lotus plant, great people convert the dirt and darkness in the society to Beauty and Fragrance*_


----------



## Frequency

25. In search of...

*Light started searching for darkness from the time it was born, but poor thing, could not do that so far...*


----------



## Frequency

*26. Cage..*

*I live in a cage, locked from inside; God, who will release me?.....*


----------



## Frequency

*27. A good friend...*

*A Good friend Advices   ; Bad ones Add Vices *


----------



## Frequency

*28. Microcosm Is The Macrocosm*

*Every Drop Has an Ocean in It.....Every Ray Has a Sun In It...Every Atom has a Universe in It...*


----------



## Frequency

*29. My Belief*

*I  believe only what I see; so I still hold Sun orbits around Earth*


----------



## Frequency

*30. Revenge On Shade*

*Having despised of his shadow which never let him go, he burned himself to ash, thus evaporated his shadow*


----------



## Frequency

*31. One is Enough*

*One rotten rat in my garden masked the fragrance of thousand flowers there *


----------



## Frequency

*32.Buddha In The Becoming...*

*I have abandoned my family; now waiting to turn Buddha.....*


----------



## Frequency

*33. Christos*

*Your body is the Cross; your Soul is Christ; Cravings are the Nails;Life is Three Days; Realization is Resurrection*


----------



## Frequency

*34. Relative...*

*I raise my hands into Heaven and prayed.
 Hey, gentlemen on the other side of the Globe, why you look down to see Heaven?*


----------



## Frequency

*35. In Search Of Service*

*Having no scope of service there, Mother Teresa renunciated Heaven and opted Hell to Serve*


----------



## Frequency

*36. Photography is all about...*

*....bringing Movement to Stillness and Movement in Stillness*


----------



## Frequency

*37. So, What is Beauty?*

*Looking at the new born baby with only one eye on forehead, i said in mind "Horrible"(If all of us were like that only and if a baby was born with two eyes, as of now, what will i say? "How Horrible")*


----------



## Frequency

*38. Chronology Matters...*

*See, I will be happy to be friendly with some one who is very famous ; but i am not that  happy if one of my friend if suddenly turned famous *


----------



## Frequency

*39. First rank...*.

*No problem if my child gets only 75% marks, if he is first in the class, than a 99% with a second rank:greendev:*


----------



## Frequency

*40. Richness*

*At the Zenith of Her Richness, the Lady decided to replace her eyes with two costliest diamonds in the World*


----------



## Frequency

*41. What We Are...*

*What are We? Poets? Writers? Painters? Photographers? Scietists? Philosophers?   Nay......We are but Channels through which Universal Creative Power Manifests Itself*


----------



## Frequency

*42. Angry Mom, Happy Mom*

*Boy: "Mom, tell me what connects dog and God?"

Mom was very angry with the question 

Boy: "Mom, what follows man is dog and what man follows is God"

Mom was Happy *


----------



## Frequency

*Third Person*

*BOTH OF THEM FELL ASLEEP IN THE TRAIN BY MUTUAL DRUGGING WITH BISCUITS AND A THIRD ONE FETCHED ALL THEIR BELONGINGS WITHOUT ANY STRAIN*


----------



## Frequency

*43. Repentance*

*I WILL TAKE THIS DECISION NOW AND WILL REPENT LATER*


----------



## Frequency

*44. PLUTO*

*Without ever knowing, first its inclusion and then its exclusion from the Solar System, Pluto continued its revolution*


----------



## Frequency

*45. Wanna Be a Saint*

*What all Penance Would Bring me a Halo?*


----------



## Frequency

*46. A Sincere Prayer*

*God Please make me Rich; meanwhile please don't forget to make that neighbor of mine penniless*


----------



## Frequency

*47. a Believer's Confusion*

*When a crisis arises on my way I can't decide whether it is a warning to withdraw or punishment for my earlier actions or a challenge to strengthen me; who will tell me??? *


----------



## Frequency

*48. Plot*

*They are planning to locate and invade Heaven so that human race can go and enjoy life there without waiting for death*


----------



## Frequency

*49. Photographers' Loss*

*Once i turned a photographer i could no longer enjoy Nature's Beauty other than through view finder. Once i capture the image i have no more interest in that and start seeking the next spot. What do you think? Is that a loss or bless?*


----------



## Frequency

*50.Half Plus Half can Save You*

*He had a bet with his friend that if India were defeated by Aussies in cricket, he would take half of his mustache; and when wickets of India fell one by one, he went to another friend and claimed, India would win and to his laughing friend he offered his second half of mustache....and when India returned pavilion defeated, he went to saloon for a clean sweep of his mustache (that was not me   )*


----------



## Frequency

*51. True Prayer*

*True Prayer is not that in which something is asked for, but that in which oneself is offered to...*


----------



## Frequency

*52. Test Of Love*

*Love is a fascination before marriage and a to-be-proved reality after marriage*


----------



## Frequency

*53. Enemy Of Love...*

*...Is Called Evil*


----------



## Frequency

*54. Life Begins..*

*Life Begins where Love Begins; Life Ends where Love Ends *


----------



## Frequency

*55. Life...*


*Life is a Balloon we inflate with our worldly achievements, until Time prick it with the Needle of Death, when everything returns to its source...*


----------



## Frequency

*56. PUNISH AND PROTECT*
*THE SNATCHER RAN AWAY WITH THE ABANDONED BAG IN THE RAILWAY STATION TO AN ISOLATED CORNER WHERE THE TERRORIST WAS WAITING FOR THE RESULT AND THEY WERE TOGETHER BLASTED AWAY TO PIECES........WONDERFUL ARE THE WAYS IN WHICH GOD PROTECTS....AND PUNISHES*


----------



## Frequency

*57. GARBAGE


I HATE GARBAGE AND ALSO MY NEIGHBOUR; THAT'S WHY I THROW AWAY MY GARBBAGE INTO THE NEIGHBOURS BACKYARD*


----------



## Frequency

*58. Good People*

*All People are basically good; only that you have to make them remember/recognize that*


----------

